# I finally got a diagnoses



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

I posted this on another blog site too.

Yesterday i was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism, Wilsons Syndrome, Andrenal Fatigue, I was also very low in a number of vitamins, Estradiol and Estrogen.

I've been prescribed Hydrocortisone for now and the vitamins... The thyroid can't be treated until my adrenals are working again.
PHEW!! Finally.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> I posted this on another blog site too.
> 
> Yesterday i was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism, Wilsons Syndrome, Andrenal Fatigue, I was also very low in a number of vitamins, Estradiol and Estrogen.
> 
> ...


Well, durn. I am so sorry but this is a triad we do see quite often and it is true; it is best to treat the adrenals first.

I know we will all be interested to travel this road with you so please keep us informed.

When will you go for labs on the adrenals? Just curious how long it takes to see a difference.

I think though, that you are happy to be validated. Yes?


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, very happy... I know that sounds weird, most people feel bad when they're diagnosed with an illness, but it's a sigh of relief for me.

I have an appointment on Monday with the doc, I don't think blood work will be ordered yet, but I've heard the Hydrocortisone is almost immediate when it comes to feeling more energy (I could be wrong) I haven't gone to get it yet (Daughters been sick) I'll be getting it later, I'll certainly let you know if I have a sudden burst of energy tho...heehee!!
Apparently, he's worried incase i've damaged my adrenals permenantly, going undiagnosed for 18 years can do that I guess.
Also, he gave me something for the low estadiol... he said he was surprised I'm still standing with my vitamin levels... He also wants me to have a bone density test.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> Yes, very happy... I know that sounds weird, most people feel bad when they're diagnosed with an illness, but it's a sigh of relief for me.
> 
> I have an appointment on Monday with the doc, I don't think blood work will be ordered yet, but I've heard the Hydrocortisone is almost immediate when it comes to feeling more energy (I could be wrong) I haven't gone to get it yet (Daughters been sick) I'll be getting it later, I'll certainly let you know if I have a sudden burst of energy tho...heehee!!
> Apparently, he's worried incase i've damaged my adrenals permenantly, going undiagnosed for 18 years can do that I guess.
> Also, he gave me something for the low estadiol... he said he was surprised I'm still standing with my vitamin levels... He also wants me to have a bone density test.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaw; this is so sad that you have suffered like this all these years. I got you beat though; 20 years for me. I always felt like I lost the best and most productive part of my adulthood.

How do you feel about all this now?

I am "very" glad you got a good doc and I am looking forward to you feeling a lot better; a whole lot better.


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

Strangely enough I feel good about it, it's like two big bags of cement have been lifted off my shoulders... I've lived with it for a long time, so being diagnosed and treated is a wonderful feeling. 
I also feel angry with the other docs I've been to with the same symptoms, they're either too greedy, too clueless or too lazy to have not investigated me further.
20 years for you huh? That's terrible!!!! it's the same story for everyone it seems... Very sad indeed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> Strangely enough I feel good about it, it's like two big bags of cement have been lifted off my shoulders... I've lived with it for a long time, so being diagnosed and treated is a wonderful feeling.
> I also feel angry with the other docs I've been to with the same symptoms, they're either too greedy, too clueless or too lazy to have not investigated me further.
> 20 years for you huh? That's terrible!!!! it's the same story for everyone it seems... Very sad indeed.


Yes it is; there is a failing in the medical establishment to not rule in or rule out thyroid disease through proper testing such as antibodies and better clinical evaluation.


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, I agree completely.

My doc reckons it's greed, doctors get more money treating the unlimited symptoms than treating the issue itself.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> Yes, I agree completely.
> 
> My doc reckons it's greed, doctors get more money treating the unlimited symptoms than treating the issue itself.


My husband has often said that. I hope I am not naive. I would hate to think that there is such evil.

Lord have mercy.


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

Y'know, I've worked with animals (dogs imparticular) all my life... I became a Vet tech a few years ago, whenever there's a suspected thyroid disorder in an animal, the Vet investigates fully. Why can people doctors learn from Vets?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> Y'know, I've worked with animals (dogs imparticular) all my life... I became a Vet tech a few years ago, whenever there's a suspected thyroid disorder in an animal, the Vet investigates fully. Why can people doctors learn from Vets?


I too worked for my veterinarian for about 3 years and that man knew more about the thyroid than anybody I know including my own self. I love animals................


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

No way!! That's awesome... I love animals too... I used to be an Animal Cruelty Investigator (stressful job) probably made my thyroid worse...hahahaha so decided to go into veterinary world instead...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> No way!! That's awesome... I love animals too... I used to be an Animal Cruelty Investigator (stressful job) probably made my thyroid worse...hahahaha so decided to go into veterinary world instead...


Yep; I take care of a colony of ferals and have done so for many years. Did a lot of animal rescue and was also a certified dog trainer but had to quit doing that because of Graves' Disease. OMG!! A lot of stamina required for dog training. Did basic obedience, advanced, some Shutzhund, tracking and agility. It was my passion and do you know why? So dogs would not be abandoned, that is why. So the owners would learn and therefore cherish their pets. Took in many a dog that was due to be euthanized, trained them, trained the new owners and subsequently had happy dogs and happy owners. Heh, heh!!!


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

That's great, you sound very experienced, I have a friend who has just created a rescue (Kinda) for feral cats, Trap/neuter/release... Instead of Trap/euth.

It's actually against the ordinance right now to release ferals, but shes campaigning for that right now, they had a meeting with the officials to get it changed, I sure hope it works out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> That's great, you sound very experienced, I have a friend who has just created a rescue (Kinda) for feral cats, Trap/neuter/release... Instead of Trap/euth.
> 
> It's actually against the ordinance right now to release ferals, but shes campaigning for that right now, they had a meeting with the officials to get it changed, I sure hope it works out.


I hope it works out too. Anyway, we don't want to high-jack this thread. :anim_03:

Hugs.........


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

Been taking HC for nearly two weeks for my Adrenalyn Fatigue,

1st day no change
2nd day I felt awake
3rd day I felt very awake and energized, like a new person.

Contacted the doctor to see if this was normal to feel so good so soon, he said it is in some people.

4th day I'm bouncing off the walls but doc had told me on the previous day not to do anything with regard to exersize and to stay relaxed. So, I did.

5th day, I don't feel good, I feel nausea bad.
6th day I'm feeling weakness in my muscles, could hardly get out of the bath tub, my body was shaking, as if in a state of nervousness.

7th day, I continue with the HC, now I'm shakey, nausea and having hot sweats.

8th day i go to the docs, he's reduced my dose to see how I handle it.

9th day, I feel better on lower dose but still feel a little nervous, also noticed i feel sick when I eat.

10th day, feeling nausea, hot and nervous.

I go back to the doc on Friday, i think my body isn't agreeing with this drug, I feel a lot better as the drug is wearing off.

I'm still on the B12, iodoral, Vit C, Magnesium, and Vit D.

I hope my doc can find another drug to rebuild my adrenals.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> Been taking HC for nearly two weeks for my Adrenalyn Fatigue,
> 
> 1st day no change
> 2nd day I felt awake
> ...


Lord have mercy. Well, I must tell you............the best way to heal the adrenals is through removing stressors from your life (meditation helps), proper diet, plenty of rest (8 to 9 hours of sleep nightly), plenty of fluids and really really learning to relax.

We all often like to think we are in control but the truth is, we are not and once we reckon w/ that fact, we can learn to relax. Try some yoga or tai chi. Throw in a daily walk outside in the fresh air. It does a body good!

I will always recommend that a patient do what their doctor says to do because of liability issues but I am a huge proponent of alternative methods of healing.

And little known fact about me is, "I am scared to death of messing w/ the body's hormones (unless there is a life-threatening situation) because I figure sooner or later, if we do what we are supposed to be doing with our lives, the body will right it's self." That has been this 67 year old lady's experience for what it is worth.

Eating and nutrition is a good place to start. Here is a good url for you....

http://www.womentowomen.com/adrenalfatigue/adrenalglandnutrition.aspx

Sending adrenal healing hugs, Andros


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the speedy reply... I agree with your thoughts on natures alternatives.

I've always eaten right, lots of fruit and veggies, especially the leafy greens, I'm not a big meat eater and would rather stay away from it, I just don't like red meat.
I can honestly say, I don't have a stressful life, no money worries...etc
I relax daily, I've always taken time for myself everyday, i sleep 9 hours at night, I'm never rushed off my feet... I just don't see how I can relax more. I don't even work anymore... I'm wondering if I go on the thyroid meds will this help the adrenals? I know my doc wants to sort out my adrenals before he deals with the thyroid problems, but I really don't think I can continue with the HC.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply... I agree with your thoughts on natures alternatives.
> 
> I've always eaten right, lots of fruit and veggies, especially the leafy greens, I'm not a big meat eater and would rather stay away from it, I just don't like red meat.
> I can honestly say, I don't have a stressful life, no money worries...etc
> I relax daily, I've always taken time for myself everyday, i sleep 9 hours at night, I'm never rushed off my feet... I just don't see how I can relax more. I don't even work anymore... I'm wondering if I go on the thyroid meds will this help the adrenals? I know my doc wants to sort out my adrenals before he deals with the thyroid problems, but I really don't think I can continue with the HC.


There are differing opinions about which should come first, the cart or the horse. You cannot go forever w/o thyroxine replacement if you need it. That could be a huge problem. Correcting the thyroid problem sometimes corrects the adrenal problem.

I would politely challenge your doc on that issue since the HC is not for you.

Impressed w/ your life-style! You go, GF. And by the way, all the more reason to treat the thyroid because we have just this moment ruled out stress.

This is good about the adrenals. As you know, there are various reasons/causes for adrenal insufficiency. They must be ruled out; I would not want to lead you down the wrong pathway here.

http://autoimmunedisease.suite101.com/article.cfm/adrenalinsufficiency

"At first, do no harm." Make sure you don't have any of the other issues listed in this article.


----------

